# Windows 7 Banned at Georgetown University



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Windows 7 Beta Flunks Out Of Georgetown

University's IT department nixes downloads of Microsoft's new operating system.

http://www.informationweek.com/news...ml?articleID=212903508&subSection=All+Stories


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

linux is best i think if i could only use it with dial up


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I dont use linux, I have tried it, but there are too many pieces of my equipment that require drivers that there are no linux drivers for. But then again this post wasn't intended to be a what's best thread, just an interesting development about Windows 7.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

dustyjay said:


> Windows 7 Beta Flunks Out Of Georgetown
> 
> University's IT department nixes downloads of Microsoft's new operating system.
> 
> http://www.informationweek.com/news...ml?articleID=212903508&subSection=All+Stories


Probably to stop the bandwidth usage @2.5GB/download.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is not exactly news, and it obviously doesn't only apply to Windows 7. Many organizations have similar policies on beta releases of any software.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

steppenwolf said:


> linux is best i think if i could only use it with dial up


Get an external serial port hardware modem and it should work OK with dialup. ISA/.PCI Win modems are a bear to try to get working in Linux. I found an external serial port modem at WalMart for<$20 and it worked fine with Ubuntu.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

BAH thats not news... Where I work we don't even support Vista and its actually been released to the public


----------

